# Budos castle, France, August 2016



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2016)

The Explore:

I go to a lot of castles but don’t post them on here as they are tourist attractions rather than urbex. This place is a little different. Situated amongst vineyards outside of the village Budos, the castle is very much wild and not open to the public. It’s a beautiful spot and to go round such a castle in semi-dereliction was a really enjoyable experience.

The History:

Château de Budos was built by Raymond Guilhem de Budos, nephew of Pope Clement V in 1306 taking the architectural layout of the neighboring Château de Villandraut as a blueprint. In 1422 the English in the shape of King Henry VI took possession of the castle placing it under the charge of Pons, Lord of Castillon. In 1433, Henry gave the castle to his son, the Duke of Gloucester. It then passed to the Count of Foix on the death of Gloucester in 1446-47. The Budos family then regained possession, having supported the cause of the French crown. In 1652, the cavalry captain Lasserre seized Budos, sacking and burning the archives. In 1825, the castle was sold as national property and in 1851, the Gironde Commission of Historic Monuments was informed that many stones originating from the castle had been sold to a builder by the state, explaining its rather ‘slighted’ current appearance. The Château has been classified as a ‘monument historique’ since 1988.


img6791 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6762 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6764 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6789 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Does that mean don’t go in?


img6787 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looking across the courtyard:


img6785 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front right tower:


img6773 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside the front left tower:


img6768 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img6769 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back curtain wall:


img6772 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front right tower:


img6774 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front of the back curtain wall from the right tower:


img6776 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back left tower:


img6778 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looking up at the back right tower:


img6777 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Second floor fireplace:


img6780 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one at ground level:


img6782 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 26, 2016)

That's gorgeous, I love old castle ruins. Nicely done once again mate, cheers!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 26, 2016)

The translation for Chantier Interdit au public is "Project closed to the public". But you still went in. Nice castle though, looks like there were five floors looking at the tower, probably wooden but wouldn't last through the years.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2016)

Cracking little castle. May open to the public in the future. You never know!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2016)

Great looking castle and you have done a smashing job photographing it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice. French derelicts have their own style and mystique & the sunshine is always a bonus.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 27, 2016)

Love this HughieD, thanks


----------



## byker59 (Sep 2, 2016)

Once again another tip top report- thank you


----------



## HughieD (Sep 2, 2016)

byker59 said:


> Once again another tip top report- thank you



And thank you once again!


----------

